# Can a Murray Spaceliner Springer Rockers & Bolts fit a JChiggins Beehive Springer?



## gsieghart (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi All,
Please help me on this one.
Recently I have purchased a JC Higgins (pictured Green) with a Beehive Springer Fork missing its rockers and bolts.
I have been looking here and in FB for a replacement for some time but no luck.
now someone has a set of rockers complete with bolt and nuts but they are from a spaceliner springer.

Can these spaceliner rockers and especially the bolts fit in to the beehive fork?

thnx 
mac


----------



## XBPete (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks about the same to me with the exception of what appears to be a tab on the smaller bolt side


----------



## gsieghart (Nov 15, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Looks about the same to me with the exception of what appears to be a tab on the smaller bolt side
> 
> View attachment 383814



thank you for your reply, will that small tab on the rocker be a problem when fitting those into the beehive fork?


----------



## XBPete (Nov 15, 2016)

From what I can see, there are no clearance issues, if so, a little work on the bench grinder should suffice, personally I think it a structural reinforcement

,, appears the rockers would work on the beehive from what I see,,,

You are most welcome


----------



## higgens (Nov 17, 2016)

I've used them with no problems. I was gonna grind the ears off but didn't need to


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 17, 2016)

Mac, please keep us up to date here on your project, it looks like it's gonna be a swell bike!

I'm watching...


----------



## the tinker (Nov 17, 2016)

I have also used the newer rockers on the older forks with no problem. I think the rockers off a 24 inch fork are the same also.[I seem to remember using a newer 24 inch on an early fork ] The rocker bolts were not interchangeable from the newer fork to the older one. The shoulder on the bolt was wider. Seldom see those rocker bolts for sale by themselves. An older fellow had a box of assorted Higgins and Monark rocker nuts and bolts for sale at a bike garage sale.  I could kick myself for not buying them.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 18, 2016)

What really bugs the heck outta me is when I can't remember something that I have done in the past . Went to bed last night and for the life of me I can't remember what the problem was that I had when I used a newer rocker assembly on an earlier Higgins fork. 
excuse my bad photography but I think you can see the difference between the earlier shoulder bolt pictured on the bottom and the newer one on top.  

 This is a photo of how your fork should look:


 

 This is another photo of an earlier higgins rocker. Notice the difference.


Hope this may be helpful to you.


----------



## gsieghart (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi all!!
sorry for my late reply, I have been busy with work lately.
I thank you all for the inputs you've given me. I have purchased the rockers set and will wait for them to arrived.
I hoped I can fit them in my beehive fork. 

@the tinker sir, if I received them and the bolts does not fit correctly. Can I message you for a photo and measurements of the correct bolt so I can order a set in a Bolts/Nuts Supply Shop?
@Saving Tempest I'll try my best to keep this thread updated sir, thank you for support!

mac


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2016)

I will take a better photo tomorrow with measurements of both types of bolts and post them here. This could help others in the same predicament.


----------



## gsieghart (Nov 20, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I will take a better photo tomorrow with measurements of both types of bolts and post them here. This could help others in the same predicament.



Thank you very much sir!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok, here we go:
Pictured on top is the spaceliner bolt. Bottom the typical older bee-hive bolt.    



  Top bolt: 5/8 wrench bolt 3/16ths. thick......9/16 nut, 1/4" thick ............1/2 inch length shoulder ........9/16ths. of thread.......7/16ths dia.  of shoulder

Bottom, older bolt: 5/8 wrench bolt  3/16ths. thick......9/16 nut, 1/4 inch . thick......1/8 inch length shoulder.......9/16ths of thread.......7/16 dia. of shoulder


----------



## higgens (Nov 21, 2016)

The space liner rockers take the long shoulder and the later Higgins also takes long shoulder bolt because the rocker has the spacer but no bump stops   The early rocker with out spacers take the short shoulders


----------



## gsieghart (Nov 23, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Ok, here we go:
> Pictured on top is the spaceliner bolt. Bottom the typical older bee-hive bolt.    View attachment 386164
> Top bolt: 5/8 wrench bolt 3/16ths. thick......9/16 nut, 1/4" thick ............1/2 inch length shoulder ........9/16ths. of thread.......7/16ths dia.  of shoulder
> 
> Bottom, older bolt: 5/8 wrench bolt  3/16ths. thick......9/16 nut, 1/4 inch . thick......1/8 inch length shoulder.......9/16ths of thread.......7/16 dia. of shoulder



Thank you very much for this sir!!

@higgens I'll take note of this, once I have the bike I'll check what year the higgins has been made. thank you for this info!


----------



## Boris (Nov 23, 2016)

the tinker said:


> What really bugs the heck outta me is when I can't remember something that I have done in the past.




Amen brother!


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2016)

the tinker said:


> What really bugs the heck outta me is when I can't remember something that I have done in the past . .



If you cant remember something you did in the past maybe you didnt do it.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 24, 2016)

Here we go.....the slide downhill......................will this be another post that goes astray?
Don't make fun of my age Vince, you got a year on me........mmmmm, what did I have for breakfast this morning??Seem to have forgot.


----------



## gsieghart (May 7, 2017)

Hi all! i've been busy with work lastly so I cannot truly concentrate on my higgins project but I had some time to look up purchase what i'm missing..
got my fender set and rack purchased recently so i'm hoping i can have a get a higgins tank some time soon. 

for now can anyone help me with this.. in the photo i'm missing a Acorn nut for the truss rod (right side) part of the springer fork.
also can anyone send me a photo how the front spring on the higgins seat looks like? mine is missing it front spring.

anyone have a spare of these lying around? 


thanks!!
mac


----------



## XBPete (May 7, 2017)

I have a spring for ya Mac, drop me a PM


----------



## XBPete (May 7, 2017)

Oh... and the spring clip that goes under the pan nut and restrains side motion of the spring,, have that for ya too!


----------



## XBPete (May 7, 2017)

Mounted looks like this ( different clip on the Troxel shown but will show you the mounting


----------



## gsieghart (May 8, 2017)

@XBPete PM'd you!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 12, 2017)

any  body  got  some rockers  for sale  I need a pair and a  single like this for the left side I think


----------

